# Suspension Progress



## Abraxas3D (Jun 4, 2013)

Plenty of progress on the front suspension rebuild. My MG friend came out for a three-day weekend of rebooting this project. Exciting! 

The problems we ran into included a problem with the shock mounts. Someone had run the wrong threaded bolt and damaged the bolt hole. Another issue was the grease fitting in the A-arm. In order to do these jobs right, both sets of threads needed to be tapped out. We went over to Marshall's Industrial Hardware and managed to liberate one tap, but the other size was just not available there. We put together as much as possible, and repaired as much as possible. We also cleaned up and renovated the garage and workspaces. The place looks great.










After that, I installed some seating in the side yard just off the garage. Very pleasant and will be the site of much thinking and figuring stuff out.


----------

